# Worst villagers of each personality?



## Akimari (Aug 29, 2015)

I know that there's a thread for your favorite villager of every personality, so I wanted to know what people's least favorite/worst villagers were for each personality.

Peppy: Pinky. She gives off this faux-sweet girl attitude, I guess
Uchi: Katt. Those eyes.
Normal: Marina. She's overrated to me plus I hate every octopus design
Snooty: Mint. She was rude as hell to me back in my old town.

Cranky: Wart Jr. See name.
Smug: Pietro. Dear god a sheep villager + rainbow colors + clown = hellll no.
Lazy: Zucker. Octopus villager... made of ice cream? Nah.
Jock: All of them except Scoot and Kid Cat Rowan. A tiger does not work with this game.

What's your least favorite villager in each personality?


----------



## PaperCat (Aug 29, 2015)

I guess these are my least favorites of each personality.

Peppy: Tabby
Uchi: Diva
Normal: Jambette
Snooty: Naomi

Cranky: Limberg or Wart Jr.
Smug: Pietro
Lazy: Barold
Jock: Moose


----------



## DoctorGrunge (Aug 29, 2015)

These villagers gave me lots of problems in City Folk and New Leaf that if I were to list the reasons why I don't like them I'd fill the entire forum page.

Peppy:Truffles
Uchi: Mira
Normal: Midge
Snooty: Tipper

Cranky: Camofrog
Smug: Quillson
Lazy: Hugh
Jock: Drift


----------



## Bwazey (Aug 29, 2015)

Snooty: Bree
Smug: Beardo
Cranky: Rizzo
Peppy: Merry
Normal: Bea
Lazy: Barold
Jock: Moose
Uchi: Canberra

- - - Post Merge - - -

Snooty: Bree
Smug: Beardo
Cranky: Rizzo
Peppy: Merry
Normal: Bea
Lazy: Barold
Jock: Moose
Uchi: Canberra


----------



## Gummybear12 (Aug 29, 2015)

Snooty: FRANCINE I HATE YOU
Thats it I pretty much love every one else:]
And why all the hate on Pietro? :[


----------



## MKInfinite (Aug 30, 2015)

Akimari said:


> Lazy: Zucker. Octopus villager... made of ice cream? Nah.


He's actually a Takoyaki.

Normal: Jambette
Lazy: Prince, every time I restart my town, HE'S there
Uchi: Diva
Cranky: Rasher, he ruined some of my landscaping way back when the game was still a big thing.
Snooty: Queenie, I just don't like her
Peppy: Truffles
Smug: ED, I hated him since the gamecube days, back when he was a jock.
Jock: Poncho


----------



## Bloobloop (Aug 30, 2015)

Normal- Carrie or Zoe
Peppy- Charlise
Snooty- Gigi
Uchi- Sylvia (NL only)
Jock-Woolio
Lazy- Al and Yodel
Cranky- Wart Jr.
Smug- Rodney


----------



## mayorclara (Aug 30, 2015)

Normal: DEENA. 'Buff said.
Peppy: Truffles. I mean, she even LOOKS evil.
Snooty: Velma. I cannot stand Velma. she's always rude to me ;-;
Uchi: Sylvia. Idk she just looks creepy to me.
Jock: I in general don't really like jock villagers, but my least favourite would still be Iggly.
Lazy: Egbert. I just don't like him.
Cranky: Chief. Idk why everybody thinks he's so awesome, I really don't like him o_o
Smug: Dear god this one is hard because I LOVE smug villagers. But if I do have to choose a least favourite, it's probably Kyle.


----------



## Fairytale (Aug 30, 2015)

Cranky: Chow. He freaks me out!
Smug: Hippeux, smugs are my least favourite.
Jock: Mott. Those glasses!
Lazy: Al. Those eyes!

Peppy: Tabby. I love all the peppies but I never liked her.
Uchi: Diva. Her name is just like her attitude.
Snooty: Greta. Those eyes!
Normal: I like all the normals! So this was hard, but Caroline. She is too red, and her hair looks weird from behind.

As you can see this list is based on their looks. I only had Diva, Tabby, and Greta in my town once. There is nothing really wrong with their personalities, even tho Diva is mean like all the time. I never had the other villagers, well maybe once while cycling so I'm just judging on their looks.


----------



## supercataleena (Aug 30, 2015)

Smug: Rodney -He's like the Spiderman 3 of Graham. Do not like him whatsoever.
Snooty: Ankha -Trying to get rid of her was the most challenging thing I've done in an Animal Crossing game
Uchi: Shari -Shari was my practice of how torturous it is to get rid of villagers before I faced big boss Ankha
Cranky: Rasher  -I somehow always had this ugly, inflamed pimple red pig(I don't even want to call it a pig, cause it is too ugly imo to be considered an animal) in my ACGC game. Forever haunted me.
Normal: Dora - I despise all mice and this one looked the worst
Peppy: Bunnie (and Peanut) -Do not like them whatsoever props to people who do
Jock: Axel -Another animal that haunted me in ACGC
Lazy: Cube -Yet another one. His eyes...his eyes have seen things..


----------



## disneydorky (Aug 30, 2015)

Peppy: Bella- that is one demonic looking rat.
Uchi: Canberra- frankly I don't particularly find any uchi villagers attractive, she's just the worst. 
Normal: Jambette- those lips, man.
Snooty: Purrl- her eyes really bother me, I want to turn my DS upside down to talk to her. 

Cranky: Rasher- I had him in City Folk forever. He's like a dissected pig someone cooked and then tried to stitch together.
Smug: Rodney- he's just a slimy, creeper hamster, and imagining him with the flirty, smug personality, just nope. 
Lazy: Barold- Why. 
Jock- Moose- I don't want to know what happened to that eyebrow to get it stuck up there.


----------



## supercataleena (Aug 30, 2015)

MKInfinite said:


> He's actually a Takoyaki.
> 
> Normal: Jambette
> Lazy: Prince, every time I restart my town, HE'S there
> ...



Please restart your town I need Prince :x will pay IGB or TBT


----------



## fangman (Aug 30, 2015)

Leonardo.  Just leonardo. I HATE him


----------



## Astro Cake (Sep 1, 2015)

Jock- Moose 
Cranky- Rasher
Peppy- Pippy
Uchi- Diva
Lazy- Barold
Normal- Alice
Snooty- Elise
Smug- Beardo


----------



## survivorfan111100 (Sep 1, 2015)

Normal: Truffles
Lazy: Al
Cranky: Harry
Jock: Stinky
Snooty: Becky
Uchi: Diva
Smug: Pietro
Peppy: Pippy


----------



## davidlblack (Sep 20, 2015)

Peppy: Tabby. 2creepy5me
Lazy: Stitches. 2overrated5me
Cranky: Rasher. 2scary5me
Normal: Marina. 2overrated5me-again
Jock: not sure
Uchi: not sure
Smug: not sure, maybe rodney. 2weird5me
Snooty: not sure


----------



## Yumei (Sep 20, 2015)

￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼snooty - Tiffany
peppy - Truffles
uchi - Canberra
normal - Deena
cranky - Monty
jock - Peck
lazy - Barold
smug - Rodney gets special hate, because he has my birthday. T.T

Kudos to anybody who likes these, because I wonder why these were invented/implemented.


----------



## cielo525 (Sep 21, 2015)

LOL some of yall are crazy. Marina? Mira? Canberra? Deena? Zucker?  God, I love them. Plus I don't understand all the Pietro hate.
I don't really feel that strongly about my choices, but I definitely put these on the least favorite list.

Normal - Rhonda or Peaches
Peppy- Annabelle or Pango
Snooty - Elise
Uchi - Renee
Jock - Genji
Cranky - Limberg
Lazy - Rodeo
Smug - Ed


----------



## Sansa (Sep 21, 2015)

These are all based on villagers I've had in the past: 

Cranky ~ Rocco.  I usually love the cranky type, but he was super boring.  And I don't like rhinos.  
Smug ~ Zell & Lopez.  I do not get the appeal of Zell.  Again, I normally love the smug type, but both were boring, didn't help that I had both in my village at the same time.  
Jock ~ Poncho.  He was annoying and I was so happy when he left.  I usually don't like the Jock type though.  I think I'd have liked him better if he'd been the lazy type.  
Lazy ~ Clyde.  Let's put it this way, I reset the game on my new cartridge once because of Clyde.  

Peppy ~ Anabelle.  I think the anteaters are all really ugly. 
Uchi ~ Renee.  Again, I don't like Rhinos.  And she was annoying and boring.  
Snooty ~ Gwen.  Ugh, I have had her in every AC game I've played and I can't stand her.  She is easily the most annoying villager of ALL of them.  Also the mom of an ex from years ago looked a lot like Gwen (especially the hair) and she was a major gossip and would totally be a snooty type if she , so whenever I see the villager I can't help but pair the woman's voice to the character.
Normal ~ Chevre.  And I even liked her a bit when I had her, there's not very many offensive looking Normal villagers haha.


----------



## BeanBoy (Sep 21, 2015)

So many to choose from... But my least favorite would have to be:
Peppy ~ Tabby 
Snooty ~ Miranda
Uchi ~ Sylvia
Normal ~ Lucy

Smug ~ Hippeux
Lazy ~ Spork/ Crackle
Cranky ~ Gruff
Jock ~ Jitters


----------



## The cub servant (Sep 21, 2015)

Peppy: Sprinkle.... I'm pretty sure she hates mexD
Uchi: Canberra. I'm not proud of saying it, but...
Normal: Fauna. Definetly the one who kept staring into my soul ._...... xD
Snooty: This one is too tough.... Actually none.

Cranky: Wart Jr. Whenever he invited himself to my house he A L W A Y S trapped me!D:
Smug: They are all amazing... *cough* Rodney! *cough*
Lazy: Huck, cause his nose makes no sense to me at all.
Jock: Moose...


----------



## Dorian (Sep 21, 2015)

Snooty Robin. I can't really badmouth anyone else for any reason. But Robin came into my town, she was the first villager ever.that was utterly unlikeable.


----------



## Shawna (Jan 30, 2016)

Normal: Jambette - Normal villagers are supposed to be cute. 
Peppy: Anicotti - Had her in an old town once - she was a stuck-up *****!
Snooty: Blaire - Overrated, never liked her.
Uchi: Canberra - What IS that thing?!? D:
Lazy: Al - I do not like gorillas
Jock: Samson - Belittling
Cranky: Rolf - WORST VILLAGER OF -- ALL TIME!
Smug: Hans - View Lazy.


----------



## Aali (Jan 30, 2016)

Uchi Slyvia. 
I didn't even know she was an uchi until I looked it up


----------



## Fresco3332 (Jan 30, 2016)

Normal - Peaches: Those eyes!!!
Peppy - Tabby: I don't hate her but she is probably the least pleasing to look at...
Snooty - Gigi:Again, she isn't the nicest animal to look at, her hair at the back is weird.
Uchi - Cherry: I don't hate her either but her mouth is dodgy and I like most other Uchis.
Jock - Moose: His sideburns, facial expression, eyebrows and tooth are all horrible.
Cranky - Rizzo: Wtf is going on with his eyes, that head scarf too?
Lazy - Boomer: He looks really dumb I. Those clothes and that hat. His eyes are weird too!
Smug - Chadder: The ugliest smug, he looks so dumb...

Wow, I must really hate the mice XD (The rest are okay though)


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 30, 2016)

Normal: Jambette...I mean look at those lips...
Peppy: Tangy Puddles!
Snooty: Gwen..
Uchi: Rocket..the other super heroes are cuter...
Lazy: Joey..he's just ugh!
Cranky: Peewee
Smug: Marshal, I love him. But the internet makes me want to hate him.
Jock: Jitters!


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 30, 2016)

Peppy: Truffles. I better not see her stomping around my town again.
Uchi: Sylvia. Goofy looking kangaroo with my least favorite personality.
Normal: Ava. Out of all the great normals, she is just a bland chicken. 
Snooty: Queenie. Rude and needs a new barber.

Cranky: Harry. I don't like facial hair on animals...especially a hippo.
Smug: Beardo. Please buy some undies.
Lazy: Al. Ever since Jane I've disliked gorillas.
Jock: Mott.  There's no college in my town so stay out.


----------



## otomatoe (Jan 30, 2016)

I made this based on the villagers I've had before (so none I judge based on their looks) and we just didn't get along at all because of reasons, so...

Normal: Sally.
Peppy: Anabelle.
Snooty: Kitty.
Uchi: Paula. 
Lazy: Spork
Cranky: Rizzo.
Smug: Rodney.
Jock: Curly.


----------



## Sweetley (Jan 30, 2016)

Normal: Gala - Never really like her. Also, I'm not a fan from the pig villagers.
Peppy: Anicotti - Annoying, just...Annoying...
Snooty: Tipper - Don't know why, but every time, when she's in my town, there is only trouble with her.
Uchi: Canberra - One of the uchis, which I don't like for some reason.
Lazy: Hugh - Like Gala: Not a fan from the pigs in the game.
Jock: Cobb - Creepy weirdo!
Cranky: Angus - Not my favorite...(Also, he looks for me more like a lazy than a cranky) 
Smug: Chadder - One of the few smugs, I don't like...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 30, 2016)

Normal: *Dora* (I don't really like normal that much, but Dora just seems so boring and plain.)
Snooty: *Greta* {I can't stand her, and I can't explain why.}
Uchi: *Sylvia* (She was very rude, when I first had her. She's not so bad, now, but I still don't care for her.)
Peppy: *Pompom* {She freaks me out. I've got no answers.}
Jock: *Leonardo* (He was wayyyy too obnoxious. More so than any other jock I ever had.)
Smug: *Quillson* {I found him boring.}
Cranky: *Angus* (I don't like his design or name or anything else about him.)
Lazy: *Clyde*.


----------



## Greggy (Jan 30, 2016)

*Cranky*: Camofrog. Please keep him away from me ;_;
*Jock*: Jitters. First camper ever and I was horrified at him. When he said that he could be the face of my town... lol. I didn't like Leonardo when I had him at my second town because he was barely there.
*Lazy*: Clyde and Elmer. Had them both while resetting and I didn't liked them. I didn't like Beau either because he pisses everybody off in my town.
*Normal*: Peaches and Jambette. Saw 'em on a couple of Dream Addresses, but I'm too nice to say that my dream's not totally a nightmare.
*Peppy*: Pippy and Merry. Went to my campsite then I'm all "nope". I got better with Pippy on HHD.
*Smug*: Hippeaux. Saw his huge face on a LOT of Dream addresses and I wonder if those players can bear with him.
*Snooty*: Portia, Robin, and Claudia. Just, nope. I'm repulsed over their prescence. Initially I despised Yuka for being such a rude old hag (are koalas really that rude? Canberra was also rude to me and a friend said Eugene was mean towards him), but I find her not that bad after she left.
*Uchi*: Phoebe, for the experience. She was hardly around my village and I have to search for her and survey every building of Main Street. She's a bit nicer than the other uchi I have, but I really hate how she's always away then suddenly leaving me. Also I don't like Diva and Deidre because they look creepy.


----------



## MillySoSilly (Jan 30, 2016)

Snooty: Broffina
Smug: Hans
Cranky: Knox
Peppy: Tammi
Normal: Ava
Lazy: Spork
Jock: Cobb
Uchi: Canberra


----------



## Bam (Jan 31, 2016)

Peppy- Bubbles (not even ugly-cute like some consider Tabby to be, just plain boring and ugly. Her looks don't fit the peppy personality.)

Snooty- Velma (I don't like Snooty much overall, but this one is probably the ugliest and most boring. A snooty nerd? Uhh... Others like Elise may be ugly, but at least her personality fits her looks.)

Uchi- Pashmina (I hate most of the goats, but I have personal experience with this one. she actually lived in my town and constantly made fun of my favorite villagers and made them cry.)

Normal- Nan/Chevre (yes I know, more female goats, but they have no noses and those soulless eyes... How does AC keep turning an otherwise cute animal into these things!?)

Jock- Scoot (he lived in my city folk town and I cannot STAND him. Normally I love small Jock animals, but his squinting judgmental eyes and creepy jockstrap hat irritated me so much)

Lazy- Benjamin (I don't like lazies much, but this dog just looks demonic and not chill like a lazy should be at all...)

Cranky- Rizzo (I just don't understand what's going on with his design. He has a purple hankerchief that's tied above his mouth?? And what a weird expression for a cranky. I don't get it.)

Smug- Quillson (none of the smugs bother me THAT much, but this one just seems a bit too dorky to be a smug)


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 31, 2016)

Smug= quillson so so ugly
Uchi= paula you destroy my towns
Jock= buck hate that donkey
Normal = rhonda she wouldn't go away from the town
Peppy - merry look like a baby -.- 
Snooty- Claudia no pink tiger
Cranky-  gruff really a zombie -.- poor goat
Lazy- zucker no a desert (flan) octopus doest fit


----------



## Fang4Ever (Jan 31, 2016)

Peppy: Hmm... I love the peppies, but I dislike Tabby. ew.
Uchi: Reallllly hate Rocket and Kat.
Normal: I love them all! (But probably Jambette? ;-; )
Snooty: Velma, she's annoying. ewe

Cranky: CROQUE dear lord i hate croque
Smug: This would probably be Rodney or Julian. (he's cool, but way overrated. He has nice colours though!) 
Lazy: I love everyone, they're all so cute! I actually can't choose, lazies are my favourites.
Jock: Iggly! That awful derpy penguin moved on top of my flower patch back in the CF days.


----------



## Wildroses (Jan 31, 2016)

I don't really take strong dislikes to villagers, but I took one to Freckles the Peppy. Not only is she ugly looking, so is her house interior. Freckles was a streetpass move in, and the first time I walked into her house I was convinced her previous mayor must have ruined her house with gifts of ocean sunfish, salmon, spa sets and spotlights because surely no professional designer would have thought that was a great looking house. But no, she was 100% original. Somehow when she moved out she liked me enough to send me her picture though.


----------



## Rabirin (Jan 31, 2016)

Peppy: Nibbles, I just disagree with her design and for some reason she irritates me. 
Uchi: Charlise. It's like an unspoken rule that she'll appear in your town at some point, and when she does she's a whole new level of annoying. 
Normal: Sorry to say this, but Melba. Although most people find her cute, I can never find anything likeable about her for me personally. It also really annoys me how she used to keep showing up in all of my wild world towns, I mean I kinda like Jambette better than her and that's saying something.  
Snooty: It was very hard to pick since I like most snooties. But it'd have to be Rhoda. I have her in my ACGC town and boy, does she get on every single one of my nerves. 

Cranky: Wart Jr. Pretty self explanatory. Camofrog isn't so bad though. 
Smug: Tex. When i first got new leaf he was everywhere, always moving into my town. I never liked his design from the moment I met him and I don't think I ever will, he looks really creepy for a smug. he honestly looks like he's trying to sell you something
Lazy: Prince, looks even creepier in the GC version trust me.
Jock: Roald. I hate him he's literally everywhere. It annoys me how he also acts like he's the most ripped guy in town, it's really annoying like no Roald, you're actually the most annoying guy in town.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 1, 2016)

Peppy- Freckles. She looks like a cross between a freaking pig, fish, and duck! I mean like wtf is going on there? Also her house made no sense to me. She stayed for like 3 months. 3 painful months.
Normal- Kitt. In her stay of 2 months she always asked me stuff like this, "Oh, hey! I am actually doing an oil painting of __ and I would really like it!" Also her eyes, man...
Snooty-Diana. She's just so.. UGH. I just do not like her at all. So overrated, so rude, and too pastel. 
Uchi- Out of all the uchis I've owned (literally, I've owned all of them) Probably Hazel. Like, girl, have you ever heard of tweezers? Pluck that huge unibrow, geez! I mean, if she did not have that GIANT unibrow, she'd be super cute.

Smug- Graham. He looks like some weird old man who sits in his room all day.
Lazy- Probably Clay and Benjamin. Clay because he just looks creepy and weird, and Benjamin because his eyes creep me out. 
Jock- Jay. I just.. don't like his design. Like, why are his eyebrows all the way up on his head? I don't get it.
Cranky- This was really hard because I love all of them.. but Cesar. I don't know, his eyes are creepy and I just don't like it when villagers have facial hair.


----------



## seliph (Feb 1, 2016)

Peppy: Chrissy. She's super overrated IMO and even _looks_ like she's super annoying.
Uchi: Canberra. Just look at her.
Normal: Peaches is the creepiest thing I've ever seen, what happened to her
Snooty: Gloria. That's all I have to say really.
Cranky: ROLF, when I wanted him to leave he took forever to ping so now I have a vendetta against him,
Smug: Graham is a creepy old neckbeard weeb with cheeto-dust fingers and you can't convince me otherwise.
Lazy: Pudge. Same as Rolf, but also plotted right in front of a bridge which made me hate him from the start.
Jock: Rod or Mac. Rod, get those obvious underpants off your head and Mac you're just literal evil.


----------



## Azura (Feb 1, 2016)

Uchi- I love them all! If I have to name one, Sylvia for moving directly behind me. 
Peppy- Ehh...umm...Tabby, her design and teeth make her my least favorite cat, though I really like all peppies. 
Snooty- Monique looks like an Olivia wanna be, that irks me a bit... But, I pretty much like all snooties. 
Normal- Shocker I know, but I love all of them. <3 Caroline just for being the perfect color scheme for Judgement boy on my original Gregory Horror Show themed town but not being a guy. I could tolerate that though, but she's also a Normal the exact opposite of his personality to me. 
Lazy- I know this comes out of left field with my past responses... But I love all of them. Eh, I'll have to volunteer Nate as tribute, his design is off for me somehow. 
Cranky- I really like all of them... I guess Lobo's eyes look a little off. 
Jock- Oh they're all cute, Jock as a personality I find cute with the dialogue. I'll pick Bud because Mott is a cinnamon roll and there can only be one. (I had Rory he gets a pass.) 
Smug- Quillson this degenerate moves in front of my ramp and ruins the biggest thing I had going for my map, crushing the hybrids I had around the ramp area that I was proud of because I suck at flower breeding, them he walks around my town like he lives there, then be appears in my campsite as if anyone wanted him there and then he exists. It's not even his appearance or personality it's him he's the reason we can have good things in life.


----------



## globglogabgalab (Apr 18, 2020)

peppy: Vesta
snooty: Gloria
smug: Klaus
uchi: idk
lazy: Prince
jock: Moose
normal: Bertha
cranky: Limberg


----------



## xara (Apr 18, 2020)

normal: cally or deena
peppy: tabby or tammi 
snooty: cashmere 
uchi: rocket or canberra 

lazy: al
jock: boone or jay 
cranky: chow 
smug: quillson or chops


----------



## BluePing (Apr 19, 2020)

Least favourites?
Well I only really know my least favourite for some...
Uchi: canberra by far she’s just so scary looking
Normal: I like them all tbf maybe a couple I’m not too fond of
Lazy: I like the personality so like them all except barold...
Jock:jitters (he’s just a bit weird)
Smugietro, he’s cute but don’t like the clown vibes
Cranky:rasher
Peppy: like most of them


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 19, 2020)

Normal: Jambette
Snooty: Elise 
Peppy: Tabby
Uchi: Deirdre

Cranky: Limberg
Jock: Coach
Smug: Beardo
Lazy: Al


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 19, 2020)

Normal: Deena/Sandy
Snooty: Cashmere
Peppy: Candi
Uchi: Rocket

Cranky: Harry
Jock: Moose
Smug: Chops
Lazy: Al


----------



## goro (Apr 19, 2020)

Peppy - Rilla
Snooty - Elise
Uchi - Fuschia
Normal - Jambette

Smug - *HIPPEUX*. I hate you.
Lazy - Barold
Cranky - Vladimir
Jock - Moose


----------

